# New to IVR



## jifnif (Mar 19, 2010)

I really don't know very much IVR.  My relationship has been limited.  I know most procedures by seeing them but I am unsure of a few that look like they may just be diagnostic.  I code for radiology but I am not allowed to code for IVR due to lack of experience.  My problem is that I don't want to accidentally code something.  Is a CTA considered IVR?  I guess I was wondering if there is a list of codes somewhere that would encompass codes that w/out a doubt are always IVR.  Also, what would I look for in a CTA that might make it IVR?  Just want to make sure I don't overlook anything.  Thank you for any direction.


----------



## Happycoding (Mar 19, 2010)

CTA is not an IVR. 
Any 70000 series code which ends with the CPT description as "supervision and interpretation" is the IVR.
Hope this Helps!

senthil kumar


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Mar 21, 2010)

jifnif said:


> I really don't know very much IVR.  My relationship has been limited.  I know most procedures by seeing them but I am unsure of a few that look like they may just be diagnostic.  I code for radiology but I am not allowed to code for IVR due to lack of experience.  My problem is that I don't want to accidentally code something.  Is a CTA considered IVR?  I guess I was wondering if there is a list of codes somewhere that would encompass codes that w/out a doubt are always IVR.  Also, what would I look for in a CTA that might make it IVR?  Just want to make sure I don't overlook anything.  Thank you for any direction.



The full title for CTA is Computed Tomography Angiography.  IVR is Interventional Radiology.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC, R.T.(CV)


----------



## jifnif (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for the responses.  I do know that a CTA is not IVR but was wondering if there could be something in it or that goes along with it that might be.  Something else in the report that would clue me in if someting IVR was done.  Sorry, I worded it incorrectly.  I have been coding radiology for a very long time and if I see anything that looks like it would be IVR I set it aside.  Now I am in a position that there is no one to hand them to.  I just wondered if there was a list that would definitely clue me in to all IVR studies.  Thanks.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Mar 25, 2010)

jifnif said:


> Thanks for the responses.  I do know that a CTA is not IVR but was wondering if there could be something in it or that goes along with it that might be.  Something else in the report that would clue me in if someting IVR was done.  Sorry, I worded it incorrectly.  I have been coding radiology for a very long time and if I see anything that looks like it would be IVR I set it aside.  Now I am in a position that there is no one to hand them to.  I just wondered if there was a list that would definitely clue me in to all IVR studies.  Thanks.



For IVR cases, almost all the time, a catheter is mentioned in the report, entering usually from the femoral artery.  That start may help you in figuring out if the report is an IVR report or CT report.
Have a good day!
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC, R.T.(CV)


----------



## dpeoples (Mar 26, 2010)

jifnif said:


> I really don't know very much IVR.  My relationship has been limited.  I know most procedures by seeing them but I am unsure of a few that look like they may just be diagnostic.  I code for radiology but I am not allowed to code for IVR due to lack of experience.  My problem is that I don't want to accidentally code something.  Is a CTA considered IVR?  I guess I was wondering if there is a list of codes somewhere that would encompass codes that w/out a doubt are always IVR.  Also, what would I look for in a CTA that might make it IVR?  Just want to make sure I don't overlook anything.  Thank you for any direction.




I think of it this way:
There are two disciplines of radiology, Diagnostic and Interventional, though they often overlap.

1) Diagnostic Radiology involves performing radiological test such as xrays, ct's, mri's, angiographies etc, and interpreting the same.

2) Interventional Radiology involves treatment of injuries/anomalies and disease processes identified by diagnostic tests. This includes Embolizations of aneurysm's and  ruptured vessels, Stent placements and Angioplasties, Atherectomies and other such procedures.

So, a CTA is diagnostic test, not an intervention, though it may be part of an Interventional encounter. Angiography is where the two disciplines frequently mesh. As for a list of purely interventional codes vs diagnostic codes, not really there, but any percutaneous codes would most likely fall in the inverventional cateogory. This includes but is not limited to:
Catheter placements 36120-36248, 36000-36012,36481,
Biliary codes 47500-47556
Nephrostomies 50390-50393 (and many more)
Transcatheter therapies 37200-37205, 61623-61635

This should give you an idea.

HTH


----------

